# Coulsdon Deep Shelter, Surrey - April 2009



## ukmayhem (May 20, 2009)

Visted with wifebeater

We done this last month but with fears of it being re-sealed we kept it quiet until our other friends had been down.

Surrey Deep Shelter IV, was most certainly originally built as a bomb shelter, however it seems that it was rarely, if ever, used for this purpose. There are so many rumours surrounding the place that the truth seems to have got a little lost in amongst them. Its close proximity to Cane Hill Hospital helps to fuel a great deal of them. The shelter may have been used by the Canadian Military during ww II. Later it found itself home to a motor repair workshop and an optical lens grinding company in the 60's. Recently (2007) it has found itself sandwiched between the site offices and development site of the new Coulsdon by-pass and has been capped on more than a couple of occassions.

*My Pics*




































































Matt


----------



## Badoosh (May 20, 2009)

Nice pics, thanks for sharing! The pics obviously don't tell us, but how big/long are these tunnels?


----------



## ukmayhem (May 20, 2009)

they are much bigger than i ever thought. takes about 30mins to walk around everything.


----------



## DigitalNoise (May 20, 2009)

looks good mate, nice work.


----------



## boothy (May 21, 2009)

Lovin the underground stuff mate !


----------



## mr_bones (May 21, 2009)

Nice work, must pop down for another look sometime.


----------

